
Emulating Server Push with Service Workers - dedalus
https://github.com/wheresrhys/server-push-polyfill-demo
======
orf
I never got the point of service-worker caching. What's wrong with cache
headers?

~~~
mbrock
Cache headers can't ensure that your site works offline—that's a big
difference.

There's Application Cache, but it's treacherous and deprecated.

Service Workers get near-total control over outgoing HTTP requests, which has
many various uses.

Then there are the coming features. You'll be able to push messages to your
service worker even if your site isn't open in any tabs, for example.

